# Riding Lessons



## Tia_B (25 July 2019)

Hey, so this is my first post!!!

I joined up because I'm having some trouble with my riding lessons and would really appreciate some thoughts/opinions on it.

I started having half hour private lessons once a week at the end of April and I'm just feeling so disappointed and confused.

 I'm not getting anywhere as every time I go I am riding a different horse or pony.
I feel that I spend most of a very short half hour getting used to a new horse. (Lessons don't alway start on time or tend to finish early as next rider waiting at the gate).

I haven't ridden in about 10 years and this  was just out hacking, also never had any formal lessons so still novice and have alot to work on.

Also at the beging of some of my lessons, my instructor couldn't remember what we were working on last time.
She would keep moving on to something new before I'd got the hang of what we had been doing.

I just don't know what to do.....I was thinking about trying to go somewhere else but is this just how it is at most riding schools???
Am I wrong in thinking that I would be getting further if I was on the same horse each week?

I know half an hour isn't long but it's just so expensive. Makes it even worse when it takes so long to earn the money and it's gone in half an hour and im left feeling very disheartened.

Sorry if I've blabbered on too much just got back from another rubbish lesson.


----------



## Littlefloof (25 July 2019)

In my _very_ amateur opinion:

Riding different horses will help you develop feel, but if there's a particular horse you enjoy riding, then could you tell the school that you would prefer that one if available?

30 minutes a week is not a long time to learn any skill - especially when some of the time will be taken up with warming up and cooling down.  Are there group lessons at an appropriate level for you?  You may find you can get an hour's group lesson for about the same price as 30 mins private and yes, you won't get the same level of individual attention, but you will have double the time actually on the horse.

If you don't already, why not keep some notes yourself of what you are working on?  That way, firstly, you will feel confident in telling your instructor what you were doing, and secondly, when you are having a down day, you can look back over your notes and see how far you have come already.

Good luck and enjoy your riding.


----------



## Widgeon (25 July 2019)

Having ridden regularly at a riding school for a couple of years up until I found a share last year (I was picking up riding again after a five year break and boy did I need lessons!) I would say this doesn't sound like a brilliant setup. They're definitely not all like that. I did the same as you - half hour private lesson once a week - but I was always on the same two horses, and although evening lessons were often running late, I would just start late and finish late. Fortunately I was able to do that without a problem. I also had to work very hard - I'd get off exhausted from having had to ride properly for a full thirty minutes! 

I would talk to your instructor and try to set a goal of some sort, ask for the same horse each time, and see how it goes. If they can't offer any improvement in the situation after 6 weeks or so I'd move. Like you I was paying quite a bit (to me, anyway) - Â£25 per half hour, but for what I got it was well worth it. My riding improved hugely after 18 months of lessons there. It wasn't a fancy place by any means but it was well run.

Good luck, let us know how you get on - try searching the forum for any chat about riding schools in your area. You may be able to pick up some recommendations that way.


----------



## Tia_B (27 July 2019)

Thank you both for replying. 

Unfortunately when I have asked about riding the same horse each week, I was told that wouldn't be possible as it's is a very busy riding school with lots of holiday makers going out on rides.
One lesson was spent trying to get a bit of a naughty pony to stop charging around the school. It felt like the pony was having more of a lesson than I was!!



broughsuperior said:



			Are there group lessons at an appropriate level for you?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what there group lessons are like, I struggle with social anxiety (hence the private lessons) so not something I would like to try.
Feel very uncomfortable having people watching from the end of the school when I have a lesson, I didn't expect this from private lessons.

Will definitely have a look on the forum for some info on a new riding school!!!



Widgeon said:



			I also had to work very hard - I'd get off exhausted from having had to ride properly for a full thirty minutes!
		
Click to expand...

30 min was definitely enough to start with, I was shattered the first few lessons but maybe in time and if can find the right school might move on to full hour.
Bring on the aching muscles! 

Thanks again, it's really good to hear different opinions/experiences.


----------



## dogatemysalad (27 July 2019)

You're in the wrong riding school for you. Even though you are learning a new skill, which can be hard work, at times disappointing, and requires patience and determination, it is supposed to be fun. 
Few riding schools can offer you the same horse every week, but at the same time, they should try to match horse and rider when it's practical to do so. 
Shop around and find somewhere that suits you. Don't be put off by equestrian centres that seem very posh and elitist. Sometimes, they aren't much more expensive and the instructors are very welcoming and enthusiastic to new learners, with very well trained horses and ponies. 
A good instructor should remember you and what you've been working on because they're interested in you and are also experienced enough to recognise your level of ability within the first 2 minutes.


----------



## Rumtytum (27 July 2019)

Itâ€™s school /summer holiday time and always way busier. Even though I love my riding school (which I consider to be excellent) itâ€™s so much better during the  school term. Could you change from 2 x 30 mins to an hour lesson every fortnight (for a little while)? That way you lose half the time mounting/sorting yourself out etc etc. And youâ€™ll definitely be on the same horse for 60 mins! Or, think about stopping lessons and saving your money until school hols are finished, do an hour a week until the savings run out. Or Iâ€™d swap school.


----------



## Fabled Thoroughbred (28 July 2019)

I feel you. My previous barn didnâ€™t let me really bond with the horses, nor teach me anything useful. They were operated by incompetent instructors, and I switched. Like Rumtytum said, you could wait it out to fall\winter. If you canâ€™t wait, do trial lessons at different facilities to see how they work for you.


----------



## HazuraJane (28 July 2019)

There is a lot to be said for group lessons. Sitting on a horse's back while watching others do what you'll be doing affords you TIS ('time in saddle') that will get you to really feel the horse under you, get you comfortable with making the little adjustments that will ultimately lead you to finding your independent seat and hands. 
Group lessons cost less, and afford you the chance to have a little internal competition with yourself as you work to be the best in group. 
I am a green rider (4 years/avg 3-4 rides/week) and when I can get into a group lesson, I generally jump at the chance. There's a lot to be learned from observing others. Good luck, I hope you are able to sort out a riding schedule that helps you achieve your goals.


----------



## Firefly9410 (28 July 2019)

Both the riding school and instructor sounds useless . Teaching to a plan instead of teaching what is in front of them and providing unsuitable horses. If you cannot find a good riding school consider a share horse if you can commit the time and have lessons with a freelance instructor. You will progress a lot faster and it need not be any more expensive if you cut the lessons to fortnightly. If you can hack without falling off all the time then you would most probably be fine to bimble about the arena or field by yourself between lessons practicing what you learned.


----------

